# What are the best LIPO Batteries to buy?



## raceone

I am a dirt oval racer looking to buy some new batteries. I have a 1/10 mod sprint car with a 5.5 motor. What would be the best 2 cell battery to buy?


----------



## nutz4rc

Ask 10 racers this question and you will get 10 different answers. We all have batts that we prefer. Off road isn't nearly as demanding on batts as carpet oval so I would say at least 5000 MAH and no less than 40C. That is the type I run in all off road classes and dirt oval classes that I run. I have run short course (stock and mod), buggy (off road), short course late model, 1/10 Slider, 1/10th late model, 1/10th sprint (dirt oval). 

I have used and like Orion, SMC, Gens Ace (less expensive).


----------



## 98Ron

*******************


----------



## iceninja

*Whats the best lipo battery?*

Up until about a year ago I would have answered this question with the name of any of your top battery manufactures. Reedy, SMC, Orion,Trinity all make great batteries for around the same price........about $100.00 for a good lipo battery with a high discharge rate to handle your mode motor needs. Last summer I took a chance and tried the Turnigy brand batteries, I bought the Nano-tech matched series and all I can say is WOW!!!! I bought two batteries, one 5600mah lipo with 50-100c discharge rate and one 6000mah lipo with 65-130c discharge rate. These two hard case batteries cost me just $75.00 for the pair! I raced these packs all summer in mod buggy and mod stadium truck and never had a single issue. I even let another racer try them out who only runs and purcheses high end expensive $100.00 plus/a pack lipo's and he couldn't tell the difference. I consider this a fantastic deal........the kind that can give you the extra dough out of your finances to purchase those hop-up parts or upgrades that you thought was going to have to Waite till next season. Do your self a huge favor and try these batteries.


----------



## nutz4rc

I just recently tried some of the Turnigy Nano Techs and they performed as well as my Thunder Power. I bought three of them for the price of one TP. Don't know how they will compare after longer usage; but good start.


----------



## Mike D.

nutz4rc said:


> I just recently tried some of the Turnigy Nano Techs and they performed as well as my Thunder Power. I bought three of them for the price of one TP. Don't know how they will compare after longer usage; but good start.


i agree, the turnigy and gens ace lipos are just as good as any other high dollar lipo out there, but make sure the C rating is high enough to meet your demand, 40c or better. i would stay away from orion. done that been there and never again!!!! their servos suck also!


----------



## nutz4rc

I have never had problems with Orion but you never know what others have had to deal with. I will continue to use Gen Ace and Turnigy as my primary batts as they perform and are not as expensive as "brand names". 

For off road I never run less than 40 C even in stock classes. Oval requires more batt so nothing less than 45 C.


----------



## raceone

Has anyone tried MaxAmp Batteries and did you like them.


----------



## nutz4rc

Yes I tried them in off road short course truck. For the price I didn't see any advantage. I ran same laps with my Gens Ace batts.


----------



## NCFRC

The top of this page ! SMC is by far the best bang for your buck.

When every battery is tested before it ships , how can you beat that.

I've never gotten a battery less than 10% above it's rated capacity.


----------



## NCFRC

When some of these companies are selling 2S batteries for more 
than $100 ,, that's just insane.


----------



## dr voodoo

http://www.trinityrc.net/shop/index.php?route=product/category&path=71_132




Here ya go


----------



## flag172

SMC for me:thumbsup:


----------



## RPM

Instead of naming just the battery or company you think is best.

Try naming the Regional, National, Race award and then the battery name.


----------



## ta_man

RPM said:


> Instead of naming just the battery or company you think is best.
> 
> Try naming the Regional, National, Race award and then the battery name.


Why?

It is more often the driver that wins the race than the battery.


----------



## RPM

ta_man said:


> Why?
> 
> It is more often the driver that wins the race than the battery.


Diving skill is only one part of the equation.
You still need good equipment, knowledge and sometimes LUCK to get in the A-main.

As for cheap batteries like the Turnigy, Gen Ace the voltage drop off is to dramatic for Oval racing (more so for carpet oval racing). 

Might be ok to run in Off-Road for some people.
You don't really save money on cheap batteries.

I'm finding that the higher the charging C rate/ capacity the better the lipo battery.:thumbsup:

Just interested what others racers experienced...


----------



## nutz4rc

I have run Gens Ace 4 cell in 1/8 late model on dirt oval and it was just as competitive as the other batts being used such as Orion, Trinity, etc.

I also have found many of the C ratings and MAH ratings are totally incorrect. I have run my 40 C Gens Ace against supposedly 70 C batts and have been just as fast or faster. 

Just my experience. I have nothing against any batt or manufacturer.


----------



## ta_man

nutz4rc said:


> I have run Gens Ace 4 cell in 1/8 late model on dirt oval and it was just as competitive as the other batts being used such as Orion, Trinity, etc.
> 
> *I also have found many of the C ratings and MAH ratings are totally incorrect.* I have run my 40 C Gens Ace against supposedly 70 C batts and have been just as fast or faster.
> 
> Just my experience. I have nothing against any batt or manufacturer.


Last year Danny (SMC racing) did some test on lipos (thread is on hobbytalk) and concluded the batteries they were selling were an honest 25C.

So they labeled them as such and no one bought any.

Well, not "nobody." I bought two of the 4S 6500 mAHr "25C" packs. They are excellent.

But in oder to sell the product, SMC had to give up on the "25C" label and call them what the the manufacturer calls them which is 70C. Same packs, same price. I'd rather have honest ratings, but unless everyone does honest ratings, the few packs with honest ratings will disappear from the market because no one will buy them.


----------



## RPM

ta_man said:


> Last year Danny (SMC racing) did some test on lipos (thread is on hobbytalk) and concluded the batteries they were selling were an honest 25C.
> 
> So they labeled them as such and no one bought any.
> 
> Well, not "nobody." I bought two of the 4S 6500 mAHr "25C" packs. They are excellent.
> 
> But in oder to sell the product, SMC had to give up on the "25C" label and call them what the the manufacturer calls them which is 70C. Same packs, same price. I'd rather have honest ratings, but unless everyone does honest ratings, the few packs with honest ratings will disappear from the market because no one will buy them.


I agree with the discharge C ratings are over inflated to sell more batteries.

I wasn't talking about the battery pack discharge C rating but the *Charging* C rating and total capacity.


----------



## Pickleheadguy

My vote goes to SMC or GForce packs.


----------



## InsideLineHobby

*Thunder Power*

Have you checked out Thunder Powers line?


----------



## TechX

Venom has always honored their warranty with me. I've sent 3 batteries in so far with connection or swelling issues.


----------



## auto2

the sponser of this forum is dirt cheap who sells his line of vant batterys. i have been testing them in my 30 pound 5th scale and they are by far the best yet. i would love to test some smc packs and other brands running on the same track same load. nothing is better than a data log of the battery.
as danny as stated the C rating means nothing between brands.
a 60 C pack would have to go from full charge to 0 in one minute.yea good luck with that one.
the hobby king regular packs were horrible.


----------



## NCFRC

ta_man said:


> Last year Danny (SMC racing) did some test on lipos (thread is on hobbytalk) and concluded the batteries they were selling were an honest 25C.
> 
> So they labeled them as such and no one bought any.
> 
> Well, not "nobody." I bought two of the 4S 6500 mAHr "25C" packs. They are excellent.
> 
> But in oder to sell the product, SMC had to give up on the "25C" label and call them what the the manufacturer calls them which is 70C. Same packs, same price. I'd rather have honest ratings, but unless everyone does honest ratings, the few packs with honest ratings will disappear from the market because no one will buy them.


+1 ,,, Marketing numbers are a joke if you calculate what a 70 to 100c 
battery would put out for amps. Danny's a very straight shooter.


----------



## NCFRC

dr voodoo said:


> http://www.trinityrc.net/shop/index.php?route=product/category&path=71_132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go



You should have shown this page , as we're talking good batteries.

http://www.trinityrc.net/shop/index.php?route=product/category&path=71_77


----------



## NCFRC

100c is over " 700 AMPS ! " ,,,, lets be real here.

Thats like speedo manufacturers adding up all the mosphets ratings
individually and rating them at 500 amps. You would need wire the
size of your finger to carry that amperage.

Marketing at it's worst . Sad part is sometimes it works.


----------



## jenzorace

Ive been running revtech 6500 65cs for over 2 years. Had one swell up from my stupidity. Was running mod sprint with a 4.5 and no current limiter. Recently running the batteries with my 13.5 latemodel. Running 4.1s from beginning to end of race. Just bought the new revtech 100c formula x batteries. First charge ran 3.9s from beginning to end of race, with some 3.8s Do that with a $50 battery.


----------



## dr voodoo

Talking abought swelled packs I found two sting one cell packs in a box in my basement swelled up pretty good discharged and cycled. 708 sec 3.77 voltage but held 4 volts for 92 sec !!! Damn cycle no 4 today still chuging along lol


----------



## nutz4rc

I recently purchased a Thunder Power and SMC two cell pack.

After running once a week for a month, the Thunder Power is swelled. The SMC is fine. The other night I was running my 40C rated SMC against another racer with a batt that was rated 100C....I was faster with the same chassis, motor, & tire size. So much for over rated batts.


----------



## ashxxxnt

cant beat smc for the value or performance


----------



## NCFRC

ashxxxnt said:


> cant beat smc for the value or performance



For those racers that keep saying I want a top 5% motor or battery , 
This is the ONLY place to shop. 
Forget those fancy orange colored cases.


----------



## dr voodoo

What rock did u crawl out from I thought u were dead and buried I was missing your self proclamed knowledge how abought starting your own thread. Ncrfc - I WANT SOME ONE TOO TALK TOO THREAD


----------



## NCFRC

Somebody has to have the balls to stand up to the shit you keep
feeding everybody.


----------



## dr voodoo

Would that be from your winners stand or workstation of 25 years lol

Do u even own a lipo ? U were buying brushed stuff last year I guess u thought it would make a comeback


----------



## Flora

I recommend Gens ace &Tattu lipo


----------



## lordraptor1

everyone will have an opinion on this but for me it is gens ace 5000 mah 50c, i got 2 of them for $60 shipped to my door and they are better than the "nam brand" ones in which a lot of the cost is ( like gibson guitars) the name on them.


----------



## Flora

*battery for sprint*



raceone said:


> I am a dirt oval racer looking to buy some new batteries. I have a 1/10 mod sprint car with a 5.5 motor. What would be the best 2 cell battery to buy?


Gens ace 4000 2s 45C really fit for your sprint ,


----------



## KyberWinter

I use 2s 5400mah 7.4v Floureon quadcopter batteries in my car.


----------



## Bruces

I also use gensace that mentioned by many people above, but recently a new brand ovonic has attracted me. I used their 11.1 v 3s lipo battery and it is very good.


----------

